# Stunning pictures of the North



## neonwilderness (Sep 10, 2013)

After cyberfairy's suggestion, here's a thread to contrast with the Mundane pictures of the North thread.

A few of my photos to get things started.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 10, 2013)

*subscribes*


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Sep 10, 2013)

High Force


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 10, 2013)

Rumages though pictures...


----------



## aqua (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## aqua (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Sep 10, 2013)

Can we post other people's pics on this thread, or do you want to keep it to shots we've taken ourselves?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 10, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Can we post other people's pics on this thread, or do you want to keep it to shots we've taken ourselves?


I reckon anyone's is ok


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice one, as I can't take stunning photos 

Here's Roseberry Topping near Middlesbrough in the Cleveland Hills


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 10, 2013)

Middlesbrough's transporter bridge


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 10, 2013)

I used this on Mundane pics- so sue me. Beauty is clearly mundane here..


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 10, 2013)

The North has better stone circles. And they don't have their own car parks.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Sep 10, 2013)

Goathland


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 10, 2013)

Phwooar! Next urban meetup- there! Is there a Wetherspoons nearby?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 10, 2013)

cyberfairy - I don't mean to criticise but just wondered if you could post your pics on a new line. It makes them look much better! Just press enter when you're finished your text 

...or tell me to mind my own business


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 10, 2013)

Wylam


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 10, 2013)

I am shit at the internet


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 10, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I am shit at the internet



No you're not! Just press enter one more time after your text and then you're an expert


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 10, 2013)

Swainby, N. Yorks


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 10, 2013)

Matterdale


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 10, 2013)

Whitby


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 10, 2013)

Haweswater


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 10, 2013)

Dunston Staithes


----------



## weepiper (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok so it's not technically 'the North'  but not very far from it - this is a beautiful video done with time-lapse shots taken round the coast of south-east Scotland

http://www.edinburghnews.scotsman.com/news/video-kinetic-east-shows-time-lapse-of-coast-1-3084718

(can't embed it but please watch, it's lovely)


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 10, 2013)

Newcastle Central Arcade


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 10, 2013)

Penshaw


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 10, 2013)

Pickering, N. Yorks


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 10, 2013)

Holy Island


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 10, 2013)

Always wanted to go there...


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 10, 2013)

Tyneside


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 10, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Ok so it's not technically 'the North'  but not very far from it - this is a beautiful video done with time-lapse shots taken round the coast of south-east Scotland
> 
> http://www.edinburghnews.scotsman.com/news/video-kinetic-east-shows-time-lapse-of-coast-1-3084718
> 
> (can't embed it but please watch, it's lovely)


That is lovely! I had some music on at the same time so muted the sound on the video and my tune went really well with it


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2013)

Saltburn-by-the-Sea, N. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2013)

And from the top looking down


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2013)

Brick Train, Darlington


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2013)

Blakey Ridge, N. Yorks


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 14, 2013)

Heysham today again...


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2013)

Rievaulx Abbey, N. Yorks





To my shame I've never been here, despite living within half an hours drive of it for most of my life.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2013)

North Yorkshire Moors Railway


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2013)

Low Force, Tees Valley


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2013)

Gaping Gill, Ingleborough, N. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2013)

Howarth, West Yorkshire


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hartlepool


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 19, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Rievaulx Abbey, N. Yorks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Its an amazing place, and that is a lovely picture of it with the golden sunlight. 

I can't find many nice pictures of the North on my laptop - so presumably don't have any.  Will have to rely on the web to find some.  I did find quite a lot of pictures of myself from 2001/2 on the laptop which I looked really young in.  I look so old now its not fair!


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Its an amazing place, and that is a lovely picture of it with the golden sunlight.
> 
> I did find quite a lot of pictures of myself from 2001/2 on the laptop which I looked really young in.  I look so old now its not fair!


Let's have a look then


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Let's have a look then


 
No!  It was depressing enough to find them, and then look at how old I now look, so I'm not sharing them with the world. 

I've aged a lot in ten years or so.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 22, 2013)

You could still pass for forty, FBM.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> You could still pass for forty, FBM.


 
You're so dead!


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Malham, N. Yorks


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

But have you got a picture of the clints and grykes?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Ribblehead Viaduct, N. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But have you got a picture of the clints and grykes?



the limestone pavement at the top? Hmm. Will have a look


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Brimham Rocks, North Yorkshire:


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Malham, N. Yorks for farmerbarleymow


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

High Cup Nick, Pennines.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

N. Yorkshire Moors


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hayburn Wyke, N. Yorks


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Source of the River Tees, for Fez909


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Cross Fell, Pennines.  The only mountain in the country that has its own named wind apparently - the Helm Wind.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2013)

Sycamore Gap


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2013)

Striding Edge


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Industry can stunning, too..

Steel works, Teesside


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Mam Tor Ridge, Peak District.  One of my favourite walks - an 11 mile circuit, ending up at a pub by the station.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Industry can stunning, too..
> 
> Steel works, Teesside


 

Mundane thread a better home for it perhaps?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

199 steps to the Abbey, Whitby


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2013)

Kilt Rock, Isle of Skye


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Mundane thread a better home for it perhaps?



It's a mundane sight, but I think the pic is stunning? We're in danger of making the North entirely about the national parks in this thread. Which, when you consider the state of some of the towns, might be fair enough. I dunno?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Kilt Rock, Isle of Skye



Skye?! If we're posting Scotland pics then there's a world of stunning pics waiting for us. I was hoping weepiper or someone would start a mundane and/or stunning thread in the Scotland forum. But if not, then I guess we can claim it as the North!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 22, 2013)

I think that steelworks makes for an impressive sight.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Skye?! If we're posting Scotland pics then there's a world of stunning pics waiting for us. I was hoping weepiper or someone would start a mundane and/or stunning thread in the Scotland forum. But if not, then I guess we can claim it as the North!


Hmm I think you're right, a thread on the Scottish forum would be better


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Hmm I think you're right, a thread on the Scottish forum would be better



I've been considering starting it. But I have no connection with Scotland and nothing to share. I just wanted to kickstart those lazy Scots into action


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Kinder Scout in winter.  Another beautiful walk, but hard going getting up onto the plateau. I tore my cartilage walking on here, so not kind to knees. 






Happy rock, on Kinder Scout:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> It's a mundane sight, but I think the pic is stunning? We're in danger of making the North entirely about the national parks in this thread. Which, when you consider the state of some of the towns, might be fair enough. I dunno?


 
Large parts of the North _are_ part of National Parks - we seem to have more than our fair share.  But there's plenty of other stuff that isn't within NP boundaries, and is equally lovely.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2013)

Newcastle Quayside


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Large parts of the North _are_ part of National Parks - we seem to have more than our fair share.  But there's plenty of other stuff that isn't within NP boundaries, and is equally lovely.



Agreed, and by NP I meant including the picturesque bits of countryside between them. But are we really saying that no towns/cities can appear in this thread? That not one mundane sight can be stunning? That just re-enforces the "grim North" stereotype, I think. Fair enough, that steelworks isn't something I'd choose to be there, but that pic of it shows that even the ugliest of structures can be beautiful and appreciated. And it's part of what made the North what it is.

We can't ignore our history!


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

The Humber Bridge, Hull


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> No!  It was depressing enough to find them, and then look at how old I now look, so I'm not sharing them with the world.
> 
> I've aged a lot in ten years or so.


You want to try being me FBM


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Spurn Point, Hull


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2013)

Newcastle Grey Street


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Striding Edge


That is just stunning


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Stoodley Pike, Todmorden (seeing as Shirl has just turned up  )





What's the name of mini-Stoodley Pike in Pecket?


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

Looking at all these pennine/dales photos. Why don't we seriously organise a walk.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Stoodley Pike, Todmorden (seeing as Shirl has just turned up  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just known here in Pecket as the war memorial


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Shirl said:


> It's just known here in Pecket as the war memorial



No stunning pictures of it that I can find, then. I always called it mini Stoodley 

Lumb Falls, Hebden Bridge


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2013)

York Station


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Malham, N. Yorks


I walked round there with my son about 7 years ago. I was having a tough time and me and the boy went for that walk and it was impossible not to feel uplifted and grateful for being alive at the end of it


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Cragg Vale, W. Yorks


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> No stunning pictures of it that I can find, then. I always called it mini Stoodley
> 
> Lumb Falls, Hebden Bridge


That's 20 minutes walk from me and I've walked there loads but your photo makes it look a bit more magical than I've ever seen it


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Looking at all these pennine/dales photos. Why don't we seriously organise a walk.


 
I agree - we've so much beautiful countryside on our doorstep so dead easy to do.  

Want to be the organiser for this?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Shirl said:


> That's 20 minutes walk from me and I've walked there loads but your photo makes it look a bit more magical than I've ever seen it



Yep, I found some even more 'magical' looking ones, but I liked this one best.

I was there two years ago in the snow and it had frozen over for the first time in years and it truly did look magical. It was a treacherous climb to get back to the road though!


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Cragg Vale, W. Yorks


The 2014 Tour de France is coming down through Pecket and then heading up Cragg Vale. Cragg Vale is apparently the longest continuing incline in Britain.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Yep, I found some even more 'magical' looking ones, but I liked this one best.
> 
> I was there two years ago in the snow and it had frozen over for the first time in years and it truly did look magical. It was a treacherous climb to get back to the road though!


Next time you're out this way for a ramble, let me know


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Shirl said:


> The 2014 Tour de France is coming down through Pecket and then heading up Cragg Vale. Cragg Vale is apparently the longest continuing incline in Britain.



I nicked that from the Tour's website 

I've cycled down it, but never up. I did attempt to cycle up to Pecket from Hebden but I had to get off and push before I was even out of the woods. Killer!


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I agree - we've so much beautiful countryside on our doorstep so dead easy to do.
> 
> Want to be the organiser for this?


Course I don't. You have demonstrated excellent organisational skills. You organise it  I'll come along though


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Next time your out this way for a ramble, let me know



My ex was from there, so I am unlikely to be making anywhere near as many trips as I used to. I used to be there every month or so!

edit: but of course will let you know if I do


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Aysgarth Falls, Wensleydale.

Upper falls:






Middle falls:






Lower falls:


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Blackpool


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Course I don't. You have demonstrated excellent organisational skills. You organise it  I'll come along though


 
I was waiting for that! 

Let me have a think of what might be suitable - and within fairly easy travel distance for the likely attendees.  If anyone else would be up for a walk let me know.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

I went to a pub somewhere near Wensleydale to watch a friend compete in the Cheese Triathlon or something like that  Anyway, this pub had a waterfall out the back. Does anyone know what it's called? Wolfie thinks it had a dragon in the name.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I went to a pub somewhere near Wensleydale to watch a friend compete in the Cheese Triathlon or something like that  Anyway, this pub had a waterfall out the back. Does anyone know what it's called? Wolfie thinks it had a dragon in the name.


This the place? http://www.greendragonhardraw.com/fall.html

When you said cheese I took a wild guess that it'd be Hawes


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

Me and my dogs in Hardcastle Crags today on our way to the Blue Pig.  It's the Crags with the sunlight coming through that I find stunning, not me


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> This the place? http://www.greendragonhardraw.com/fall.html
> 
> When you said cheese I took a wild guess that it'd be Hawes


Yes that's it, thanks


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

They're lovely dogs - they look like fluffy greyhounds but no idea what type they really are!


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> They're lovely dogs - they look like fluffy greyhounds but no idea what type they really are!


Deerhounds


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Thornton Force, near Ingleton.  The walk along the cascades of the Twiss and the Doe are amazing, and worth the entry fee (it is private land sadly).  The last time I was there must have been twenty or more years ago on a geology field trip (there's an important geological feature at this waterfall, which can be seen in this picture).

Artistic picture:






Angry picture:


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Captain Cook's Monument and Roseberry Topping, N. Yorks


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2013)

Thornton le Dale


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

There's another waterfall somewhere in the North that you can walk behind - you approach it by a path on the right hand side of the fall.  I went there as a kid (must have been around 7 or so), and my mam has some awful photos of me and my sister, with me wearing a parka and basin hair cut.  I can't remember what it is called, so does anyone know what it is called?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Thornton le Dale


 
That's an amazing picture - totally chocolate box, but beautiful.  What a place to live.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 22, 2013)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> After cyberfairy's suggestion, here's a thread to contrast with the Mundane pictures of the North thread.
> 
> A few of my photos to get things started.
> 
> ...



Dunno if i've quoted this properly but this is amazing!

Hmmm why is the pic not showing?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Captain Cook's Monument and Roseberry Topping, N. Yorks


 
Did you get your teachers at school banging on about how it was destroyed by lightning, and had to be rebuilt with a conductor?  I just looked him up, and he certainly got about a bit.  Next time I'm back in Stockton I'll have to go on the replica ship moored there as I don't know whether I've ever been on it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There's another waterfall somewhere in the North that you can walk behind - you approach it by a path on the right hand side of the fall.  I went there as a kid (must have been around 7 or so), and my mam has some awful photos of me and my sister, with me wearing a parka and basin hair cut.  I can't remember what it is called, so does anyone know what it is called?


Ashgill Force near Alston maybe?





There's another I've been to up here somewhere, but I can't think where


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's an amazing picture - totally chocolate box, but beautiful.  What a place to live.


I used to visit there quite a bit with my parents when I was younger, I keep meaning to go back sometime



kittyP said:


> Dunno if i've quoted this properly but this is amazing!
> 
> Hmmm why is the pic not showing?


Which one did you quote?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Ashgill Force near Alston maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It might be that one, as it did have quite an overhang that you can walk under.  I remember it as being a deeper recess though, and darker, but my memory may be dodgy given I was very young at the time. Great in winter though, being frozen with massive icicles you can break off.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It might be that one, as it did have quite an overhang that you can walk under.  I remember it as being a deeper recess though, and darker, but my memory may be dodgy given I was very young at the time. Great in winter though, being frozen with massive icicles you can break off.


That sounds more like the other one that I can't remember the name of either (think it might have been in Yorkshire) 

This was Ashgill just after new year a few years back


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> That sounds more like the other one that I can't remember the name of either (think it might have been in Yorkshire)
> 
> This was Ashgill just after new year a few years back


 
The Waterfall With No Name.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

More on the river theme, both on the Ingleton waterfall trail.

River Twiss:






River Doe:


----------



## kittyP (Sep 22, 2013)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> I used to visit there quite a bit with my parents when I was younger, I keep meaning to go back sometime
> 
> Which one did you quote?



The one from the first post with the rainbow and (I think) car lights.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:
			
		

> More on the river theme, both on the Ingleton waterfall trail.
> 
> River Twiss:
> 
> River Doe:



Do you have pink water up north?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Do you have pink water up north?


 
Its usually brown, because of the peat moorlands.  Can look pinkish in photos.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Do you have pink water up north?


Yes kittyP of course we have pink water? doesn't everyone  We have golden showers too


----------



## kittyP (Sep 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:
			
		

> Its usually brown, because of the peat moorlands.  Can look pinkish in photos.


----------



## IC3D (Sep 22, 2013)

This thread should be renamed Stunning pictures of the north on mushroom trips. Not that the North can't be stunning without psychedelics I just am over the HDR thing.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Bowes Museum in Barnard Castle, County Durham.  A nice museum, with a great mechanical silver swan in the main entrance hall.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted already, but this is a view from Sutton Bank, North Yorkshire.  A great view from the top over the lowlands below, and I bet the slope is popular with cyclists freewheeling downhill at speed.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Pendle Hill, Lancashire.  Here be witches!


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Carlton Bank, N. Yorks


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Not sure if this has been posted already, but this is a view from Sutton Bank, North Yorkshire.  A great view from the top over the lowlands below, and I bet the slope is popular with cyclists freewheeling downhill at speed.


I've often sat in my car up there and looked out over the lowlands. Only in daylight though, the light in this photo is amazing!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2013)

Some stunning pictures/places on this thread...I hope those that have easy access to these places go walking etc....autumn must be fantastic around these areas. Jealous!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Ambleside, Lake District.  Massively touristy so a bit claustrophobic, but a lovely place nonetheless.  They also have good mint cake shops with some odd varieties that you don't see one sale elsewhere.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I've often sat in my car up there and looked out over the lowlands. Only in daylight though, the light in this photo is amazing!


 
That's one of the main things I love about climbing hills - just being able to stop and look at the amazing view, in total solitude.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Some stunning pictures/places on this thread...I hope those that have easy access to these places go walking etc....autumn must be fantastic around these areas. Jealous!


Rutita1, farmerbarleymow is planning to organise an urban walk sometime soon. Look out for it. I think most of us posting here do walk regularly in the north/lakes/dales/pennines


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's one of the main things I love about climbing hills - just being able to stop and look at the amazing view, in total solitude.


I agree although the only times I've been atop Sutton Bank is when I've either been visiting Whitby for work or pleasure. Hence the stopping in the car.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hadrian's Wall


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2013)

Am a little to far south to join you I think Shirl, shame though!


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Am a little to far south to join you I think Shirl, shame though!



Nonsense! You can get to Yorkshire in 2.5 hours from London - No excuses!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Wast Water, Lake District.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Some stunning pictures/places on this thread...I hope those that have easy access to these places go walking etc....autumn must be fantastic around these areas. Jealous!


 
I don't know about the other Northerners on here, but the easy access to glorious countryside is the main reason I love living here.  And the fact that as a Northerner its home of course!  You can't beat a good walk on a windswept barren Pennine moor to sort your head out.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Lowick, Northumberland


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Nonsense! You can get to Yorkshire in 2.5 hours from London - No excuses!



I meant for a day trip!  Which is what I do during autumn, up early, fast train for an hour or so, nice long walk etc and then back to the big smoke.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I don't know about the other Northerners on here, but the easy access to glorious countryside is the main reason I love living here.  And the fact that as a Northerner its home of course!  You can't beat a good walk on a windswept barren Pennine moor to sort your head out.



Oh I believe ya!


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> I meant for a day trip!  Which is what I do during autumn, up early, fast train for an hour or so, nice long walk etc and then back to the big smoke.



Yeah, bit long for a day trip. Maybe when HS2 is completed?

See you in 2027


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2013)

kittyP said:


> The one from the first post with the rainbow and (I think) car lights.


The same night there were light balloons all the way along Hadrian's wall, I've never seen it so busy on a Saturday night


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Scafell Pike, Lake District.  The roof of England, and I like how Wainwright described it:

"Yet this rough and desolate summit is, after all, just as it should be, and none of us would really want it different.  A smooth green promenade here would be wrong.  This is the summit of England, and it is fitting that it should be sturdy and rugged and strong."






Picture from the summit:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Blencathra, in beautiful autumnal shades.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Ambleside, Lake District.  Massively touristy so a bit claustrophobic, but a lovely place nonetheless.  They also have good mint cake shops with some odd varieties that you don't see one sale elsewhere.


I find that bit of the Lake District is much more enjoyable during the winter when it's quieter.  I prefer Grasmere for the gingerbread though


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Liverpool


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Yeah, bit long for a day trip. Maybe when HS2 is completed?
> 
> See you in 2027






Funny enough some friends have just moved back to Yorkshire after many years in London andhave  been teasing me on stalkerbook ever since with their stupidly happy pics of them rambling in stunning countryside. Will no doubt visit them for a weekend at some point.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

In the past I've been on urban walks where we stayed in a youth hostel for one or two nights. A meal and drinks were involved plus a good walk. I remember the Derbyshire, Wales and the North Norfolk coast walks. I bet we could beat all of those when it comes to stunning views


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

A first thought on a good walk would be the Mam Tor ridge, as that's not too hard going, and distance wise about fair to middling at 11 miles.  Edale is easy to get to from Manchester, and not to difficult from Leeds either I guess, coming via Sheffield. Shirl and Fez909 - doable for you?  neonwilderness - not sure how long it would take from Newcastle though, as it is a fair way away.

Perhaps we could do something roughly in the middle between Manchester/Leeds and Newcastle?  Has to be accessible on public transport though.

Kinder Scout is always a reliably good walk, but it is hard going so I'm not sure the dodgy-kneed gang could cope with that.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2013)

Have never joined the Urban ones before Shirl that sounds great. toblerone3  organises some from London but up until now I have been seriously slack in joining him.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Have never joined the Urban ones before Shirl that sounds great. Toblerone organises some from London but up until now I have been seriously slack in joining him.


I met Toblerone on a walk, can't remember which one though  It's a great way to spend a couple of days


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Funny enough some friends have just moved back to Yorkshire after many years in London andhave  been teasing me on stalkerbook ever since with their stupidly happy pics of them rambling in stunning countryside. Will no doubt visit them for a weekend at some point.


Send them this 



farmerbarleymow said:


> A first thought on a good walk would be the Mam Tor ridge, as that's not too hard going, and distance wise about fair to middling at 11 miles.  Edale is easy to get to from Manchester, and not to difficult from Leeds either I guess, coming via Sheffield. Shirl and Fez909 - doable for you?  neonwilderness - not sure how long it would take from Newcastle though, as it is a fair way away.


Everything is a fair way from Newcastle  

I can drive so could be a bit more flexible (finances depending), or with a bit of planning could try and get cheap train tickets


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A first thought on a good walk would be the Mam Tor ridge, as that's not too hard going, and distance wise about fair to middling at 11 miles.  Edale is easy to get to from Manchester, and not to difficult from Leeds either I guess, coming via Sheffield. Shirl and Fez909 - doable for you?  neonwilderness - not sure how long it would take from Newcastle though, as it is a fair way away.
> 
> Perhaps we could do something roughly in the middle between Manchester/Leeds and Newcastle?  Has to be accessible on public transport though.
> 
> Kinder Scout is always a reliably good walk, but it is hard going so I'm not sure the dodgy-kneed gang could cope with that.



Either of those if fine for me. I've done them both before but get them mixed up. I remember one looks like the moon when you're on the top - a barren, alien landscape, with a plateaux of peat bog. And the other is a nice climb but a bit ruined by the fact there's a fucking road right near the peak  Nice views on both, though. Especially of the cement factory


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Send them this


 They are from Yorkshire originally.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Either of those if fine for me. I've done them both before but get them mixed up. I remember one looks like the moon when you're on the top - a barren, alien landscape, with a plateaux of peat bog. And the other is a nice climb but a bit ruined by the fact there's a fucking road right near the peak  Nice views on both, though. Especially of the cement factory


 
Kinder is the peat plateau, and Mam Tor is the ridge with the road across it.  

And if you want a damn good work out, walk up Winnats Pass in a gale - the bloody thing acts like a wind tunnel, focusing the wind through the little valley.  One of the most difficult bit of walking I've ever done.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Everything is a fair way from Newcastle
> 
> I can drive so could be a bit more flexible (finances depending), or with a bit of planning could try and get cheap train tickets


 
You are a bit out of the way up there in the wilds of the NE!  Given we are in autumn, we'd have to pick a sensible route to take account of crappy weather, so probably a relatively low level one is best.  I've never done Kinder in winter and suspect it would be treacherous.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You are a bit out of the way up there in the wilds of the NE!  Given we are in autumn, we'd have to pick a sensible route to take account of crappy weather, so probably a relatively low level one is best.  I've never done Kinder in winter and suspect it would be treacherous.



I went up Mam Tor in January and it was absolutely stunning. Icicles and snow everywhere and crystal clear air.  I've also walked up that road you've just linked and yep, it's a killer. And it wasn't even windy when I did it 

Stanage Edge is quite a nice walk, and easily doable in wintry weather. It's also very easy to get to from Manc, Leeds or further North. Possibility?


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I went up Mam Tor in January and it was absolutely stunning. Icicles and snow everywhere and crystal clear air.  I've also walked up that road you've just linked and yep, it's a killer. And it wasn't even windy when I did it
> 
> Stanage Edge is quite a nice walk, and easily doable in wintry weather. It's also very easy to get to from Manc, Leeds or further North. Possibility?


I think that's where we walked on the urban Derbyshire walk. editor?
It was a relatively easy walk I think, with a bit of wind and bog thrown in.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2013)

Where are you based Shirl?


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Where are you based Shirl?


Hebden Bridge. West Yorks.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I think that's where we walked on the urban Derbyshire walk. editor?
> It was a relatively easy walk I think, with a bit of wind and bog thrown in.


This was the walk:




















http://www.urban75.org/photos/hebden-bridge/hebden-bridge-haworth-walk.html


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

I didn't mean that one editor. I meant the Derbyshire one where we all stayed in a bunkhouse.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2013)

Just putting together a Tyneside panorama with some shots I took earlier.  Depending on how it turns out it might end up on the mundane thread (if it's shite)


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I didn't mean that one editor. I meant the Derbyshire one where we all stayed in a bunkhouse.


Oh, this one!





















http://www.urban75.org/walks/hathersage-2.html


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

That's the one, thanks 
I got Hathersage confused with Stanage


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

How about doing Whernside in the Dales?  Not that difficult to get to from Manc or Leeds, and more doable from Newcastle?

I picked a random date in October (Saturday 19th) and the timings looked like this:

Manchester to Ribblehead - 07:36 from Manchester, arriving in Ribblehead 10:06.  Return 21:00, arrive Manchester 00:08, £29.90 off peak return (trainline.com).

Newcastle to Ribblehead - 06:45 from Newcastle arriving in Ribblehead 10:06.  Return 19:30, arrive Newcastle 22:47, £65.30 off peak return.  It looks like this would be the last reasonable train you could get back, as the next service at 21:00 takes a whopping 13 hours and 12 minutes to get to Newcastle! 

http://where2walk.co.uk/yorkshire_dales/dales_summits_walks/whernside-from-ribblehead/?pid=400 - 7.5 miles which is not too long and not too short, and there is a pub at the station for refreshments afterwards.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

An alternative could be Ingleborough from Ribblehead, ending in Horton in Ribblesdale to catch the train.

http://www.carfreewalks.org/walks/253/ingleborough_from_ribblehead


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Isn't Wherneside meant to be really boring? I should probably go up it to see for myself as it's the only one of the Yorkshire three peaks I've not been up, but everyone just complains about it when I ask them. Long and boring, apparently? 

I'm up for whatever, though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Isn't Wherneside meant to be really boring? I should probably go up it to see for myself as it's the only one of the Yorkshire three peaks I've not been up, but everyone just complains about it when I ask them. Long and boring, apparently?
> 
> I'm up for whatever, though.


 
Don't know whether it boring or not - never been up it either.  But its the highest point in Yorkshire, so the county top - if it is boring then be extension the whole of Yorkshire is boring too. 

But the other one I posted is Ingleborough instead - a wee bit longer but still perfectly doable in a day.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Don't know whether it boring or not - never been up it either.  But its the highest point in Yorkshire, so the county top - if it is boring then be extension the whole of Yorkshire is boring too.
> 
> But the other one I posted is Ingleborough instead - a wee bit longer but still perfectly doable in a day.



Oh aye, they're all easy to do. I went up and down Ingleborough in about 2 hours earlier this year. You can do all three and the walking between them in under 12 hours, easily. I've never attempted more than one per day though


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2013)

Well, it sort of worked 





Large version


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Ambleside, Lake District.  Massively touristy so a bit claustrophobic, but a lovely place nonetheless.  They also have good mint cake shops with some odd varieties that you don't see one sale elsewhere.


 What cracks me up about Ambleside and quite a few other lake district places are the small town devoted to walking attire shops and nice cakes for people who love walking in the lakes but a mile out of the town, there is not a soul to be seen as people go to well, amble in expensive walking shoes that have never seen a summit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 22, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Well, it sort of worked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's brilliant! I love the wind turbines in the background, they look very "War of the Worlds" like they are advancing on Newcastle


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 22, 2013)

Oooh and I've just found St. James' and the Tyne Bridge!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> What cracks me up about Ambleside and quite a few other lake district places are the small town devoted to walking attire shops and nice cakes for people who love walking in the lakes but a mile out of the town, there is not a soul to be seen as people go to well, amble in expensive walking shoes that have never seen a summit.


 
I know what you mean.  I suppose the manufacturers and retailers couldn't care less whether people use for their intended purposes.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

That's a great picture neonwilderness 

Now get yourself down to Teesside and do one for that area too!


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I know what you mean.  I suppose the manufacturers and retailers couldn't care less whether people use for their intended purposes.


I'm still just bitter to be fair at accidently spending six quid on two fucking cheese and onion pasties in a bakery there. I need to let it go, it was five years ago.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2013)

You can just about see where I live on there (below the Tyne Bridge, just hidden behind the hill)


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

It's a great pic neonwilderness ! nice one


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> I'm still just bitter to be fair at accidently spending six quid on two fucking cheese and onion pasties in a bakery there. I need to let it go, it was five years ago.


 
PASTY RAGE!!!


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Redcar, N. Yorks


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Redcar, N. Yorks


 
Is that cage a gibbet for a severed head?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Whitby Pier


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Is that cage a gibbet for a severed head?



I was trying to figure that out myself. Looks like a protector for a street lamp maybe? To stop kids chucking rocks at the bulb or whatever...


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

Robin Hood's Bay


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I was trying to figure that out myself. Looks like a protector for a street lamp maybe? To stop kids chucking rocks at the bulb or whatever...


 
It is curious.  I've tried to search for it but can't find anything - it'll bug me now!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2013)

Staithes


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2013)

Roker Pier, Sunderland, in calm seas:






Slightly angrier seas:


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2013)

wow


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Roker Pier, Sunderland, in calm seas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hard to choose between them...the first for sheer beauty, serenity and possibility, the second for the healthy anxiety rush/excitement and awe of the sea!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2013)

Alnmouth


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2013)

Kielder


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2013)

The other side of Kielder forest, this is the road to my other half's parent's house.  They're a bit remote


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2013)

Some pics of The Shambles in York, a city home to the best street name ever - Whip-Ma-Whop-Ma-Gate.  

York is one of the cities I'd like to live in.  
















And a suitably bizarre numbering system for the best-named street.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 23, 2013)

York is the most desirable place to live according to a recent poll farmerbarleymow, so you're not alone. And that street name and numbering system is superb.

neonwilderness - you've started a trend now! Stunning threads popping up all over the place


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2013)

Mount Famine, Peak District (near Kinder Scout).  I have always meant to climb this one when I'm in the Kinder area, but haven't got round to it yet.  I love the name though!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> York is the most desirable place to live according to a recent poll farmerbarleymow, so you're not alone. And that street name and numbering system is superb.
> 
> neonwilderness - you've started a trend now! Stunning threads popping up all over the place


 
I think York is lovely not only because of its deep history but that it feels calm and peaceful, at least compared to other places.  Sadly I'll almost certainly not live there, but hey ho!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2013)

Ladybower Reservoir, Peak District.

Calm:







Nice bridge carrying the Snake Pass:






The plughole of DOOM!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2013)

Howden Reservoir, up valley from Ladybower.  Famous for its bouncing bomb history, but I think it is a stunning dam - they should be built to look like castles. 






And the damn overspilling.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2013)

A calm Dovestones Reservoir just outside of Greenfield, Saddleworth.






And at night.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2013)

Chew Reservoir, which is up on the tops past Dovestones.  Quite a hard walk as it is relentlessly uphill, but when you get there it is lovely.  Total peace and quiet, with just the wild moorland birds and the wind.  An amazing place.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2013)

The trans-Pennine bit of the M62.  I love walking across this bit when on the Pennine Way - the motorway is almost lost in the vastness of the landscape. 






And this is the bridge carrying the PW across the motorway.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2013)

The Plough above Dovestones Reservoir.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2013)

A train passing in the parallel Standedge Rail Tunnel.






The Standedge Canal Tunnel.






And some odd graffiti from inside what I guess is the rail tunnel.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2013)

I know the Humber Bridge has been posted already, but I liked these two shots of it as well.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2013)

Some pictures of Healey Dell just outside of Rochdale.  The old railway bridge now used as a footpath is popular for the wrong reasons sadly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2013)

The Goyt Valley, in Stockport area (this is a bit out of town obviously!).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2013)

More Goyt Valley pictures - it is a beautiful place to walk, and so easy to get to from Manchester.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2013)

Peveril of the Peak, a ruined old castle just outside of, appropriately enough, Castleton.  Been some interesting murders round these parts in the past - if you are interested in that sort of thing.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2013)

Blackstone Edge, Pennines.  The views are fantastic up here, and on a clear day you can see the Liverpool cathedrals.
















Big pub on the moorland edge.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2013)

View of Greater Manchester from Werneth Low at night.  The red tower you can see on the horizon on one of them is the Winter Hill transmitter.  Oh, and there's a nice big pub on the top so you can keep out the cold while taking photos.
















And this is Werneth Low rising from dense fog like a whale, from this site http://hydonian.blogspot.co.uk/2010_05_01_archive.html.  This picture was taken from Harrop Edge.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 23, 2013)

Some great photos there farmerbarleymow . You don't half stay up late though


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 23, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Some great photos there farmerbarleymow . You don't half stay up late though


 
I had a mammoth sleep on Saturday, but since getting up mid-afternoon on Saturday, I've only had a few hours sleep since (and no, no dodgy substances were involved!), and I'm feeling that weird slightly trippy sensation now as a result.  But still not tired.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 24, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Some great photos there farmerbarleymow . You don't half stay up late though


 
I caught up on my sleep last night - a good 13 hours of unconsciousness.  Slept like a baby, and felt fantastic when I woke up this morning.


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 24, 2013)

With perfect timing killer b, the Guardian has published an article about the bus station which has been granted Grade II listed status.

http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2013/sep/23/preston-brutalist-bus-station-reprieve

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/sep/24/preston-bus-station-grade-ii-listing


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2013)

Yer, thats why I posted it. 

There's a thread...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 24, 2013)

killer b said:


> Yer, thats why I posted it.
> 
> There's a thread...


 
Ah - didn't see that!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2013)

The Get Cater car park in Gateshead, now long gone to make space for Tesco to expand.  It was always a bit of a contentious subject, I quite like it but plenty of people didn't.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 24, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> The Get Cater car park in Gateshead, now long gone to make space for Tesco to expand.  It was always a bit of a contentious subject, I quite like it but plenty of people didn't.



I like it - It was designed by the same archictect as the Duston Rocket wasn't it? Owen Luder, yes it was  
Big daddy rocket.

I don't think there's a single one of his buildings still up. A shame IMO.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> I like it - It was designed by the same archictect as the Duston Rocket wasn't it? Owen Luder, yes it was
> 
> I don't think there's a single one of his buildings still up. A shame IMO.


Yep, I think he did something down Portsmouth way which has gone too.

I work not far from the Rocket.  Apparently there was a spiral car park underneath it which never opened, but I've not seen any signs of that.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't know about the car park either but it's a crying shame the Rocket went - Just as tower blocks are being rehabilitated as well. It was a more iconic block that Balfron and Trellick combined IMO.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> I don't know about the car park either but it's a crying shame the Rocket went - Just as tower blocks are being rehabilitated as well. It was a more iconic block that Balfron and Trellick combined IMO.


By all accounts it was a bit of a dump and there were loads of problems inside.  Not sure whether that was just poor maintenance or (as the council claim) due to the way it was built.  They are building new flats on the site though, so hopefully some good will come of it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 24, 2013)

I always liked the rocket too - one of the most unusual buildings you'd likely see anywhere in England.  Shame it is gone, especially given its immortality in that crisps advert. 



Never liked the car park though - just took against it the first time I saw for no rational reason.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2013)

For me it was the bits under both of them that needed sorting out, they were both fairly awful.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2013)

Anyway, back onto the stunning.

Castlerigg


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 24, 2013)

Where's Castlerigg?  Doesn't ring any bells.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2013)

Lake District, near Keswick

There's also Long Meg up by Penrith which is a less touristy


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2013)

Bamburgh


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 24, 2013)

That's an amazing picture.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's an amazing picture.


You don't get anything like that down south


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 24, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> You don't get anything like that down south


 
Very true!  I feel sorry for those poor southerners, living in such a barren and unattractive part of the country.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 24, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


>


 
You could move to the hallowed North - its much more aesthetically pleasing than the South.  Every day when I head home I see the dark bulk of the Pennines guarding the city like a protective arm, and it always make me happy. And I know I can out in the hills in less than an hour whenever I want.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 24, 2013)

Here are three shots I took almost 11 years ago (December 2002) from where I used to work, a few miles from the city centre looking towards the Pennines on the horizon.  There were taken at dawn, and I was stood on the roof of the office car park and it was bloody freezing, so they are a bit blurry.  But they show the Pennines that you see every day in Manchester. 

Looking roughly ESE...dawn just thinking whether to bother getting up.



A bit lighter, looking at the city centre.



And a bit lighter still, this time looking roughly ESE again.



I used to love working in that office, and always made sure I got in early in winter so I could watch dawns like this break over the hills.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 30, 2013)

Found this picture of Calderdale on the Guardian site.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Found this picture of Calderdale on the Guardian site.


Even with my specs on, it too small for me to work out the detail   it looks like the sun's shining though


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 6, 2013)

There was a load of low cloud over the hills just near Accrington this morning so I took a drive to try and find the best shots I could that included the wind farm...


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 6, 2013)

I shamefully purchased the Sunday Times today and a column linked them to dark satanic mills ruining the countryside.  I suspect the author lived in London. I feel bad for buying the paper. This is Blackpool already posted on Mundane Pics of the North but a good pic for a snapshot out of a car on a phone..


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 7, 2013)

I've always liked windfarms - something elegant about them, and they fit the working landscape of the Pennines.  A damn site more attractive than power stations and electricity pylons at any rate. And dark satanic mills are lovely too - bloody Sunday Times.  Pah, they know nowt.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Windfarms remind me of ballerinas, I love their synchronised whirling


----------



## Redeyes (Nov 3, 2013)

Went for a drive around Pendle this afternoon, rained quite a bit so didn't get many pics. Here's Pendle Hill though...






And here's one of the witches (Alice Nutter in this case)


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 10, 2013)

Embsay Crag, Skipton, N. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 10, 2013)

Aysgarth Falls, Wensleydale, N. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 10, 2013)

Byland Abbey, Ryedale, N. Yorks


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 10, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Lake District, near Keswick
> 
> There's also Long Meg up by Penrith which is a less touristy


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 10, 2013)

Redeyes said:


> Went for a drive around Pendle this afternoon, rained quite a bit so didn't get many pics. Here's Pendle Hill though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried finding that witch in the rain and failed!


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 10, 2013)

Long Meg beats Stonehenge IMO


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 10, 2013)

Kilnsey, Wharfedale, N. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 10, 2013)

Haworth, W. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 10, 2013)

Staithes, N. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 10, 2013)

Near Ingleton, N. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 10, 2013)

Malham, N. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hood Grange, Hambledon, N. Yorks


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 10, 2013)

Some of these pics are sublime! The last one makes my chest sting with fresh puffed air and my legs tighten as I goat my way up to the top to take in that view. Absolutely stunng!


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 10, 2013)

Swaledale, N. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 10, 2013)

Swaledale, N. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 10, 2013)

Saltburn, N. York


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2013)

One of the best views of Durham I reckon


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 21, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> One of the best views of Durham I reckon



Oh I don't know, there are loads of lovely photos of the Cathedral about, like these.
















And this lovely old photo, from this site which is worth exploring.






And I've always loved the plain and simple brutal strength of the interior.  A no nonsense Cathedral.


----------



## coley (Nov 21, 2013)

Nowt special, just a distant view of the Cheviots.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 21, 2013)

coley said:


> View attachment 43736
> 
> Nowt special, just a distant view of the Cheviots.


...while doing a head stand.


----------



## coley (Nov 21, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> ...while doing a head stand.


It's not upside down is it? Don't know how that happens


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 21, 2013)

coley said:


> It's not upside down is it? Don't know how that happens




It might just be how it is displayed on Tapatalk. I'm on the train home so will check on my laptop when I get in.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 21, 2013)

coley said:


> It's not upside down is it? Don't know how that happens



Home now, and yes, it is upside down.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 21, 2013)

Kept looking for lovely pictures of Durham Cathedral and found these extra ones. 

The cloisters.






JMW Turner in 1824 I think, from the Tate online collection.






At night - lovely lights. 






And finally another seasonal shot.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 21, 2013)

This is a nice shot.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2013)

Another from Lumiere last weekend


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 21, 2013)

Rename the thread to "Stunning pictures of Durham cathedral"


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2013)

Saltburn


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2013)

Sycamore Gap


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2013)

High Cup Nick


----------



## Redeyes (Nov 21, 2013)

Richmond, North Yorkshire. I spent all my secondary school life there. Beautiful part of the world.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 21, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Rename the thread to "Stunning pictures of Durham cathedral"



I was thinking of starting a thread about that!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2013)

Cragside


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2013)

Warkworth


----------



## coley (Nov 21, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Warkworth


Naw, that's so 'over enhanced' it totally spoils it for anyone who is familiar with it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2013)

coley said:


> Naw, that's so 'over enhanced' it totally spoils it for anyone who is familiar with it.


That was the first one I found of that view. This one better?


----------



## coley (Nov 21, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> That was the first one I found of that view. This one better?


Muchly so, we have so much around here it doesn't need digital buggery
Will try to download some shots of Bothal village and castle when I figure out how to do it!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 21, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> High Cup Nick




Want to walk this! Wow!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Want to walk this! Wow!


That part of the Pennines easily competes with the Lake District but has the advantage of generally being less touristy.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 5, 2014)

Another picture of Manchester Town Hall, all nicely lit up. I do like the demonic red clock.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 6, 2014)

Newcastle/Gateshead NYE


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 6, 2014)

Norham Castle, Northumberland


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2014)

Saltburn, N Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2014)

South Gare, Redcar, N. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2014)

Salburn, N .Yorks


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Salburn, N .Yorks


There's a railway that runs round the edge of there to the potash mine at Boulby.  Gets quite close to the edge in places


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 8, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Salburn, N .Yorks



I remember walking along that coastal path in Summer when I was a teenager.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 12, 2014)

This is a good news story, featuring one of the most iconic Northern scenes.  The wreck of an 18th Century ship exposed by a tidal surge off Bamburgh Castle has been listed as a Scheduled Ancient Monument. 






BBC story here.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 12, 2014)

firky used to post some stunners


----------



## PeteBoro (Apr 29, 2014)

Seaton Carew Beach .... is it wrong I like this?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 30, 2014)

PeteBoro said:


> Seaton Carew Beach .... is it wrong I like this?View attachment 53046


Not at all. I've got many a fond memory of the Teesside seaside with the industrial backdrop.


----------



## PeteBoro (Apr 30, 2014)

Redeyes said:


> Richmond, North Yorkshire. I spent all my secondary school life there. Beautiful part of the world.



My home town - love it


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 5, 2014)

PeteBoro said:


> My home town - love it



Richmond is a lovely little place. 

The only downside is William Hague.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 7, 2014)

PeteBoro said:


> Seaton Carew Beach .... is it wrong I like this?View attachment 53046



I have a friend who is from Seaton. She'd get woken up by them turning the nuclear power station on.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2014)

Hartside Pass last week


----------



## Fez909 (May 13, 2014)

Goit Stock Falls, Bradford


----------



## Favelado (May 13, 2014)

PeteBoro said:


> Seaton Carew Beach .... is it wrong I like this?View attachment 53046



It looks like a Theodore Major painting.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/arts/yourpaintings/artists/theodore-major/paintings/slideshow#/11


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2014)

Wrong thread


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 29, 2014)

.


----------



## longdog (Jul 2, 2014)

Dawn o'er North Hull Estate


----------



## Saints Alive (Jul 2, 2014)

View over Birmingham from the top of Edgbaston Cricket Ground


----------



## Saints Alive (Jul 2, 2014)

Damn, I've just looked through the shitty Southern pictures thread and now realise that Brum counts as the South.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 5, 2014)

Saints Alive said:


> Damn, I've just looked through the shitty Southern pictures thread and now realise that Brum counts as the South.



It certainly does!


----------



## Saints Alive (Jul 5, 2014)

Well, as a former proper Southerner (Winchester), virtually everywhere in the UK is 'the North'.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2014)

Saints Alive said:


> Well, as a former proper Southerner (Winchester), virtually everywhere in the UK is 'the North'.


I'm at the other end of the country and could say the opposite (not including Scotland of course)


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 8, 2014)

Roseberry Topping, Great Ayton, N. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 8, 2014)

Fimber, East Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 8, 2014)

Bolton Abbey, Wharfedale, N. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 8, 2014)

South Gare, Redcar, N. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 8, 2014)

Gibson Mill, Hebden Bridge, W. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 8, 2014)

Yorkshire Wolds, N. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 8, 2014)

Knaresborough, N. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 8, 2014)

The Wolds Way, E. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 8, 2014)

Flamborough Head, Filey, N. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 8, 2014)

Edlington Woods, S. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 8, 2014)

Ilkley Moor, N. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 8, 2014)

Esk Valley, N. yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 8, 2014)

Buckden, N. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 8, 2014)

Cowside Beck, Arncliffe, N. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 8, 2014)

Dane's Dyke, Bridlington, E. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 8, 2014)

Egton Grange, N. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 8, 2014)

Pen-y-ghent, Horton in Ribblesdale, N. Yorks


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 9, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Ilkley Moor, N. Yorks



Isn't Ikley Moor in West Yorkshire?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 10, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Isn't Ikley Moor in West Yorkshire?


You're right!

I thought it might be just in the North.

Will amend post 

edit: no I won't amend the post as it won't let me anymore.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 10, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Edlington Woods, S. Yorks


Edlington Wood, we used to play in these woods as kids, until the big lads from Edlo used to chase us all the way back to Conisbrough, hurling bricks and threats!


----------



## Rimbaud (Sep 2, 2014)

Lots of countryside photos lately so I'll put up some city ones:

Grey Street, Newcastle











View of St Nicholas' Cathedral and The Black Gate from the top of the Castle Keep, Newcastle


----------



## Rimbaud (Sep 2, 2014)

Saltwell Park, Gateshead (lovely little gem this place, worth a visit if you're ever in the region. Short walk from where I grew up so I've always taken it for granted, but I can honestly say I've never seen a nicer public park anywhere in this country. When I was a kid they used to do pony rides around the lake, and there's a hedge maze and a kind of petting zoo thing... when I was very young they even used to have a disused passenger plane out on the green and you could go up and slide down the emergency exits! No idea how they managed to get it in there.)






The Priory at Tynemouth






Tynemouth Priory from another angle:


----------



## Rimbaud (Sep 2, 2014)

Marsden Bay






Of course, best thing about this is taking the lift down the cliff-face into a pretty excellent pub, which used to be a smuggler's cave and there's some nice haunting stories.


----------



## Rimbaud (Sep 2, 2014)

Seahouses, Northumberland






Best thing about Seahouses is the fact you can take a short boat trip out to the Farne Islands, where you are pretty guaranteed to get close up to seals and puffins.











Bamburgh Castle is also visible from Seahouses:


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 6, 2014)

Leeds-Liverpool canal, Kirkstall, Leeds






River Aire, Kirkstall, Leeds


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 8, 2014)

Cross-posted from the 'mundane photos' thread, 'cos it really isn't that mundane:






Hull Marina by night.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 8, 2014)

Rimbaud said:


> Saltwell Park, Gateshead (lovely little gem this place, worth a visit if you're ever in the region. Short walk from where I grew up so I've always taken it for granted, but I can honestly say I've never seen a nicer public park anywhere in this country. When I was a kid they used to do pony rides around the lake, and there's a hedge maze and a kind of petting zoo thing... when I was very young they even used to have a disused passenger plane out on the green and you could go up and slide down the emergency exits! No idea how they managed to get it in there.)


Saltwell Park isn't far from me, so I visit fairly regularly. It's quite easy to take it for granted though.

I can remember the plane too


----------



## coley (Sep 14, 2014)

Railway bridge over the R Wansbeck


----------



## coley (Sep 14, 2014)

Old Sea cadet jetty, again on the Wansbeck


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 26, 2014)

Lake Gormire, Thirsk, N. Yorks


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 28, 2014)

A foggy valley with the cement works visible, from Mam Tor.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 28, 2014)

Our favourite walk the ridge from Lose Hill to Mam Tor.
Thanks for the photo FBM


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 29, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> Our favourite walk the ridge from Lose Hill to Mam Tor.
> Thanks for the photo FBM



It's one of my favourite places - a lovely day out.  

Some more pictures are needed I think.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks for those, guess where we are aiming to be next weekend


----------



## coley (Dec 7, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> Our favourite walk the ridge from Lose Hill to Mam Tor.
> Thanks for the photo FBM


Now on my list of walks to do


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 7, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


>



WOW! :O

Added to my list of must visit at some point.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 7, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> WOW! :O
> 
> Added to my list of must visit at some point.


It's a lovely walk. You can do an 11 mile circuit starting and finishing in Edale in a day. A fair bit of up and down though, so you deserve the pint at the end.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 7, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It's a lovely walk. You can do an 11 mile circuit starting and finishing in Edale in a day. A fair bit of up and down though, so you deserve the pint at the end.



Sounds perfect to me! 

Urban outing in the spring?


----------



## coley (Dec 7, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It's a lovely walk. You can do an 11 mile circuit starting and finishing in Edale in a day. A fair bit of up and down though, so you deserve the pint at the end.


I'll stick to the 3mile ' easy' route


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 7, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Sounds perfect to me!
> 
> Urban outing in the spring?


We've tried to organise a walk for ages but it never gets off the ground! But I'd be up for it - knees permitting.   I've not done a proper walk for a few years because of dodgy skeleton, so might need to put mountain rescue on speed dial.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 7, 2014)

coley said:


> I'll stick to the 3mile ' easy' route


You could do Castleton to Edale through Winnats Pass and over Mam Tor. It's much better if it's blowing a gale as Winnats Pass acts like a wind tunnel making walking up it incredibly difficult.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 8, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> Thanks for those, guess where we are aiming to be next weekend



Guess who didn't manage a ridge stroll this weekend, had to change a burst radiator on Saturday morning, then decided to put the tree and stuff up. 
Worked yesterday
Will try again between Christmas and the New Year.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2014)

Peel Crags





Posting here as everyone complains when I put stuff like this on the mundane thread


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 31, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Peel Crags
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, Peel Crags appears to be part of Hadrians Wall, so is likely to be part of the Great Whin Sill.  The Whin Sill is an incredibly mundane rock as it underpins around 1,500 square miles of the North East, so your naysayers would be wrong.  

Admittedly, it is a beautiful example of a very hard dolerite, but that's by the by.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Actually, Peel Crags appears to be part of Hadrians Wall,


Yep, the wall goes straight over the top. There was quite a gale blowing up there, so I didn't hang about too long


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 31, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Yep, the wall goes straight over the top. There was quite a gale blowing up there, so I didn't hang about too long



I think I've only been to the wall once, on a school fieldtrip to Hexham back in the 80s.  It was summer I think, so OK ish weather.  

Vindolanda and Houseteads were the places we went to, if memory serves.  I thought they were boring at the time.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I think I've only been to the wall once, on a school fieldtrip to Hexham back in the 80s.  It was summer I think, so OK ish weather.
> 
> Vindolanda and Houseteads were the places we went to, if memory serves.  I thought they were boring at the time.


You probably passed here then. Vindolanda is about half a mile behind the wall here and Housesteads is a couples of miles further east.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 31, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> You probably passed here then. Vindolanda is about half a mile behind the wall here and Housesteads is a couples of miles further east.



Possibly - oddly, I have no memory of the surrounding area but remember quite clearly one of the Roman forts for some reason, and walking around and sitting down on some wall bored out of my mind. I would have been 14/15 at the time which would explain that attitude


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 9, 2015)

Weren't sure if these were stunning or mundane enough, but anyway!


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Feb 9, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Posting here as everyone complains when I put stuff like this on the mundane thread



Those aren't complaints you know


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 16, 2015)

The Side, Newcastle


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 14, 2015)

Tynemouth


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 19, 2015)

http://www.steveconlanphotography.co.uk/p3552710

maybe not stunning like the other stuff, but the meadowell ( ridges) section is a snapshot of the thatcher years and the riots.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 22, 2015)

Tyneside solstice sunset


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 22, 2015)

the one thing I miss most about the NE is the ability to fuck off and get some space


----------



## InfoBurner (Jul 5, 2015)

Emley Moor gets struck quite often, even without a storm, this is from 2 nights ago (Not my photo but another member's from the 'Emley Moor tower mast appreciation society)


----------



## machine cat (Jul 5, 2015)

This was taken (not by me) during the storm the other day. Sheffield:


----------



## Maharani (Aug 7, 2015)

Kirke Harle, Northumberland.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 2, 2015)

Tonight's sunset. I think I missed the best of it earlier on though.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 13, 2015)

Manchester, from Salford


----------



## Favelado (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## mauvais (Dec 10, 2015)

Favelado said:


> View attachment 80455


That's the kind of vibrant colour & glorious sunshine that can only mean they've finally dropped The Bomb, and not before time.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 2, 2016)

Hareshaw Linn in Northumberland


----------



## coley (Jan 30, 2016)

Maharani said:


> View attachment 75041



Knaawn aroond here as 'pit heap floowers"


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 31, 2016)

Not exactly the North but Bridgenorth Shropshire yesterday.


----------



## oneflewover (Jan 31, 2016)

coley said:


> Knaawn aroond here as 'pit heap floowers"



Absolute scourge of the Railways. The seed heads get sucked in to engine radiators and air filters.

/derail   swidt


----------



## coley (Jan 31, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> Absolute scourge of the Railways. The seed heads get sucked in to engine radiators and air filters.
> 
> /derail   swidt


Never realised that was a problem.
All the more reason to finally get rid of diesels.


----------



## oneflewover (Feb 1, 2016)

coley said:


> Never realised that was a problem.
> All the more reason to finally get rid of diesels.



... and traction motor cooler fan intakes


----------



## coley (Feb 1, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> ... and traction motor cooler fan intakes



This must on on electric trains?


----------



## oneflewover (Feb 1, 2016)

coley said:


> This must on on electric trains?


Yes, no escape from rose bay willow herb. The railways are slightly to blame though with the amount of de-forestation they do to combat leaf fall.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 2, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> Yes, no escape from rose bay willow herb. The railways are slightly to blame though with the amount of de-forestation they do to combat leaf fall.


Also known as 'fireweed' as it was the first plant to populate bomb sites in London during world war II. It likes scorched earth and nowhere near as invasive and devastating to the british wildflower as the himalayan balsam. I love the old disused railway paths in Durham, evening primrose and wild strawberries are rife.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 10, 2019)

Leathley, Yorkshire


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 17, 2019)

St Annes, Lancs


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 17, 2019)

Hull Pot, N. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 28, 2019)

Ingleborough, N.Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hutton Le Hole, N. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 28, 2019)

Ladybower Reservoir, Derbyshire


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hope Valley, Derbyshire


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 28, 2019)

Buttermere, Cumbria


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hebden Bridge, W. Yorks


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 28, 2019)

Chrome Hill, Derbyshire


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 28, 2019)

Chrome Hill again


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 28, 2019)

Manchester


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 28, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Ladybower Reservoir, Derbyshire
> 
> View attachment 191251





I much prefer the pic you posted. That is a drop of around 66 feet onto a grid.


----------

